# New Maximus pictures <3 PIC OVERLOAD



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I warned you xDD


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

He is beautiful! I love the action shots. . . . and the head shots. . . .And the REST of them! He is just to gorgeus to pick one pic!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

he's beautiful!!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, very pretty boy!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Lol, he had dreadlocks xD 

Very pretty, I love headshots.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you all  I just adore him <3

ChevyPrincess- I was really bummed that he decided to be playful after i put his mane and tail plaits back in =/ oh well the things you do for nice horse hair xD


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

He's so handsome! May I suggest taking a few braids out of his tail? That way when he goes to shoo the flies, he wont whip himself in the butt and freak out about it.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thatgirlsacowboy- thanks you :] and he is rugged and has a tail bag on pretty much 24/7 except when im rising and i take the plaits out when i ride anyway xP so he can't really wip himself with them.. he probably did in these pics though.


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

He is a pretty boy!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thankies :]


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

omgsh! he looks a LOT like my boy, Charmer!!
<< scaryy..:shock:


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

They do look very similar! your boy it .2hh smaller but other than that that could be twins! hehe


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

haha yea. Maximus has more shapley ears. Charmer has bunny ears haha:lol:


----------

